# *the Best Exfoliator And Moisturizer To Use*



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 15, 2007)

hey all...i bet u all are just tired of hearing from me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  well i gotta a specific question...i have asked questions on here about how to get rid of blemishes and how to make my little bumps go away on my face to make my skin smoother and not flaky and the response i get is exfoliate and moisturize...thats all good...but what kind of exfoliater and moisturizer should i use?...here is my skin type

*i have combination skin (dry on the forehead and cheeks, but mostly forehead)

*i have post inflammatory hyperpigmentation (dark spots after bumps)

*i have little bumps all over my face (i breakout from time to time)

*and for the hell of it, i have dark circles with wrinkles under my eyes (but i know there is another thread for that)

now after all of that..what is the best exfoliator and moisturizer to use with my type of skin

keep in mind i have used a couple of things and they are messing me up

thanks


----------



## vica (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: *****the Best Exfoliator And Moisturizer To Use******

1. st. ives apricot scrub for acne prone skin.. 
2.clean and clear oil free dual action moisturizer - its light and sinks right into your skin

i HAD *very* acne prone skin before i started using these two products.. now im just down to a couple on my cheeks or chin once a month which is a miracle for me


----------



## vica (Aug 15, 2007)

oh yeah and after using the scrub on my face at night, i use philosophys on a clear day h2o2 on hyperpigmentation spots, then on a clear day serum on top of that (if there is a pimple).. it seems to bleach the spot and make it noticeably lighter the next day =)


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 15, 2007)

yea my mama told me to use st ives products..just wasnt sure..thanks..and i thought about using a pigment of your imagination spf 18 from philosophy to get rid of those dark spots..i got too many spots to be applying it to the actual spot..ill be in the mirror for an hour..lol...thanks


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 16, 2007)

The best [and by far the cheapest] exfoliator I've used is a sugar scrub and the aspirin scrub. I use the aspirin scrub when I need help with blemishes and stuff. As for moisturizer I use Peter Thomas Roth's oil-free one and if I need extra moisture I use jojoba oil.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 16, 2007)

thats why i started this thread because i tried the peter thomas wroth exfoliating beads..it dried my skin to death and it broke me out and i was thinking it had something to do with the jojoba beads..i only used it a couple of times...wasted my 36 bucks!..i went to wal-mart and got some st ives apricot scrub and some black soap <<for the pigmentation...and for moisturizer i just got st ives facial moisturizer...i dont have alot of money..so it was all just 10 bucks..ill see how that works for now


----------



## ToxicAllure (Aug 21, 2007)

Face and Body: St. Ives works really well for me, but I go through it really fast so now I just make my own.

Body: I mix equal parts olive oil with sugar (although I tend to add more sugar because I like it grainy) 

Face: I buy these microdermabrasion crystals from this ebay store. They work SOOOOO good! My skin glows and is softer than ever!! By far the best exfoliant EVER!!!

The sugar really gets all the dead skin off, and the oil leaves my skin soooo smooth. My little brother even commented on how smooth my skin felt! And he's 7!!!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 22, 2007)

what ebay store is this?


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anaaliyahfan03* 

 
_thats why i started this thread because i tried the peter thomas wroth exfoliating beads..it dried my skin to death and it broke me out and i was thinking it had something to do with the jojoba beads..i only used it a couple of times...wasted my 36 bucks!..i went to wal-mart and got some st ives apricot scrub and some black soap <<for the pigmentation...and for moisturizer i just got st ives facial moisturizer...i dont have alot of money..so it was all just 10 bucks..ill see how that works for now_

 


its interesting that you mention that, because jojoba oil is the most similar oil to those naturally fouond in the skin, so they should actually be nourishing to the skin.  i find them to be very soft and comfortable and i love them.  but that's me...

anywho, be careful with the St. Ives scrub; the granules aren't synthetic, so they're not spherical and they could abrade the skin.  Avoid them if you have a live breakout or inflammation on the skin.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh yes, an anti-hyperpigmentation product should be used all over the skin to even out the skin completely, otherwise you could end up with your spots being lighter than you wanted, and there's almost nothing to be done about hypOpigmentation--which is a lack of pigment in a spot or surface area.


----------



## ToxicAllure (Aug 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anaaliyahfan03* 

 
_what ebay store is this?_

 

Its Makeup by Melanie


The Emu Oil is really good too, its makes my skin super soft.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




//admin edit: ebay link removed.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_its interesting that you mention that, because jojoba oil is the most similar oil to those naturally fouond in the skin, so they should actually be nourishing to the skin. i find them to be very soft and comfortable and i love them. but that's me...

anywho, be careful with the St. Ives scrub; the granules aren't synthetic, so they're not spherical and they could abrade the skin. Avoid them if you have a live breakout or inflammation on the skin._

 

what scrub and hyperpigmentation product would u reccommend then?...i know u work at sephora...i wasnt breaking out before but when i used the ptr, i did...the st. ives is giving me a couple...all i had was some very tiny little bumps that i had that i just wanted them gone to smooth the skin and obviously its not working..i also got dark circles with a couple wrinkles on them but i figured there is probably nothing i can do about that..eew..i just need a scrub to make these little bumps go away..and a pigmentation product to lighten these dark spots and even my skin...ugh!..its so hard


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anaaliyahfan03* 

 
_what scrub and hyperpigmentation product would u reccommend then?...i know u work at sephora...i wasnt breaking out before but when i used the ptr, i did...the st. ives is giving me a couple...all i had was some very tiny little bumps that i had that i just wanted them gone to smooth the skin and obviously its not working..i also got dark circles with a couple wrinkles on them but i figured there is probably nothing i can do about that..eew..i just need a scrub to make these little bumps go away..and a pigmentation product to lighten these dark spots and even my skin...ugh!..its so hard
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sounds like you're a little on the sensitive side.  For a scrub, try Caudelie Gentle Buffing Cream, it's like buffing beads in a lotion/cream so it leaves a little moisture behind when you rinse it off.
For hyperpigmentation I use Ole Henriksen's 3 little wonders, which consists of the Truth Serum potent vitamin C serum, Sheer Transformation day/night creme with botanical brighteners (ester c, kojic acid, licorice root extract), and the Invigorating Night Gel (AHAs and fruit acids exfoliate, fight blemishes and increase cell turn overs to reduce fine lines/wrinkles)

The kit is $65 for all three, but the items are just about full sized, and cost $42-45 each indivudually. I've seen amazing results in a very short period of time.  The 2nd week I used it people were complimenting my skin a lot more than before.


----------



## Temptasia (Aug 22, 2007)

I love love the aspirin mask/scrub. (using uncoated aspirin + cream cleanser mixture) Since a teen, I had a terrible case of acne and enlarged pores. This saved me and keeps my skin clear. It is also great for spot treatments and if you tend to get cystic acne, it helps heal spots a lot sooner. 

Kiehl's Ultra Facial Moisturizer really sinks into the skin and provides long lasting moisture.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_Sounds like you're a little on the sensitive side. For a scrub, try Caudelie Gentle Buffing Cream, it's like buffing beads in a lotion/cream so it leaves a little moisture behind when you rinse it off.
For hyperpigmentation I use Ole Henriksen's 3 little wonders, which consists of the Truth Serum potent vitamin C serum, Sheer Transformation day/night creme with botanical brighteners (ester c, kojic acid, licorice root extract), and the Invigorating Night Gel (AHAs and fruit acids exfoliate, fight blemishes and increase cell turn overs to reduce fine lines/wrinkles)

The kit is $65 for all three, but the items are just about full sized, and cost $42-45 each indivudually. I've seen amazing results in a very short period of time. The 2nd week I used it people were complimenting my skin a lot more than before._

 
yea i guess i am on the sensitive side..ill look into them..thanks


----------



## Azuresyren (Aug 22, 2007)

Exfoliators: ~
I have to say St Ives Apricot Scrub... a lot of people hate this, but it works so well for me. 
Ocean Salt from LUSH - gentler than the St Ives.

Moisturizers: ~
Nivea Visage Beauty Boost. 
Nivea Visage Aqua Sensations.


----------



## triccc (Aug 22, 2007)

Lush Ocean Salt Scrub  is the best exfoliator ever!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 22, 2007)

thanks im lookin at it now


----------



## MissDiva (Nov 10, 2007)

anaaliyahfan03 your skin is smoother now, i can tell by looking at your FOTDS .
if you dont mind can you tell what did you use to make it be that way?please
i have small pumps too.
thank you ladies for all this information.its helping me too


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Nov 11, 2007)

wow it doesnt seem that much smoother to me..i think its just the angles on the cameras...but i have been using a scrub from neutrogena..thats about it...i thought about getting peels when i get some more money from people/doctors who specialize in that...cause i still got the little bumps and i want them gone!


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey Pretty Lady, this is what I use. I need use Mary Kay Exfoliating Face 
Wash, and then I use a toner (Mary Kay )after that, oh and I also drink at least a gallon 
of water a day.....


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Nov 15, 2007)

ok cool


----------



## tabou82 (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey Girl! Since my skin is oily it is imperative that I exfoliate. In the beginning, I was going to places like the Body Shop for "natural" facial scrubs but my skin was not responsive as far as an improvement in its clarity. I then began to use the L'oreal Microdermabrasion kit and it did work but I found it to be too  harsh and too expensive in my opinion as I never used the accompaning lotion. Now I use Clinique Super Exfoliator and I LOVE it!!! It's the right balance for me and retails for about $16.50. It's not too harsh but my skin has improved so much since I started using this. 

Sorry, I can't offer a moisturizer because I'm still looking for one formulated for oily skin...

Hope I've helped in some way!


----------



## anns (Nov 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *triccc* 

 
_Lush Ocean Salt Scrub is the best exfoliator ever!_

 
Word. It's awesome.


----------



## amoona (Nov 15, 2007)

I personally HATE St. Ives I feel like it's too harsh. It really hurts. I go back and forth between Clinque's exfoliator and MAC's exfoliator. 

For Moisturizers I ate up the hype and bought the La Mer moisturizer and it's amazing. It's very expensive but my skin has never looked better.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Nov 16, 2007)

thanks all!


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Nov 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *triccc* 

 
_Lush Ocean Salt Scrub  is the best exfoliator ever!_

 
HUGE 2ND!!! this stuff is friekin AMAZING!!! i don't think i'll ever use another scrub again!!! 


I can't believe it's been like a month since i've used this stuff - shame on me! *runs to bathroom and frantically washes face w/ ocean salt!*


----------



## msmack (Nov 18, 2007)

The best scrubs I have ever found are also the cheapest. Asprin/water method scrub is great. I also REALLY REALLY REALLY swear by baking soda scrubs. Just mix with your cleanser of choice. Makes my skin baby smooth and doesn't break me out.


----------



## user79 (Nov 19, 2007)

I also love the aspirin mask for exfoliation. It works better than St. Ives scrub, I think.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Nov 19, 2007)

what kind of asprin? like brands too?


----------



## user79 (Nov 20, 2007)

I just use the generic kind. It's cheaper and it's the same thing as the brandnamed Aspirin.


----------



## elektra513 (Feb 16, 2008)

I know most people when asked about exfoliating recommend manual exfoliators ("scrubs") but what about chemical ones? That would be safer to use on sensitive skin, since the rubbing on the face can cause inflammation, making the hyperpigmentation worse. Something with BHA or AHA would be good...

Just a thought.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 17, 2008)

I like BHA's. They penetrate below the skin-AHA's only work on the surface. I use a skin lightener with salcylic acid every other day. I also like a dry washcloth rub after washing my face. The only moisturizer I need is primer. I did not like St. Ives, it felt like kittylitter chunks. Made little cuts on my face. 
I also shave my entire face once a week. I don't have any facial hair, its just a good form of exfoliation.


----------



## elektra513 (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_I like BHA's. They penetrate below the skin-AHA's only work on the surface. I use a skin lightener with salcylic acid every other day. I also like a dry washcloth rub after washing my face. The only moisturizer I need is primer. I did not like St. Ives, it felt like kittylitter chunks. Made little cuts on my face. 
I also shave my entire face once a week. I don't have any facial hair, its just a good form of exfoliation._

 

Oh my gracious!! You have resistant skin if I've ever heard of it! I cannot imagine doing any of that to my face. It would fall off in sheets


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 17, 2008)

No, it's not like I use exfoliation products everyday or twice a day like many people. Or heavy acids, either. Glycolic acid leaves me red and irritated. The shaving idea came from a dermatologist friend. Some men shave twice a day.....for hair removal. Anyway, it gets rid of dead skin  without irritation.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 17, 2008)

I love Clarins Gentle Exfoliating Refiner and Origins Modern Friction for scrubs.
Moisturiser wise Clarins Hydra Matte lotion and Origins Have A Nice Day lotion are wonderful.


----------



## Flammable (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_
anywho, be careful with the St. Ives scrub; the granules aren't synthetic, so they're not spherical and they could abrade the skin.  Avoid them if you have a live breakout or inflammation on the skin._

 
Yep, she's right. St.Ives is a tad harsh.
I recommend Neutrogena's skin rejuvenator kit, your skin will be super soft & smooth.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Mar 20, 2008)

I use Olive oil and a very soft tooth brush once a week for my exfoliation. Occasionally I'll mix in some salt as well.

For moisturizer I use Lush's Dream Cream. 

For reference I have normal to dry skin but I do get the occasional oily patch if I forget to moisturize.


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anns* 

 
_Word. It's awesome._

 
YEP, i would have to agree!!! This is the BEST exfoliator ever, hands down!!! It smells fantastic too, but you don't have to worry about fragrance cuz it's all natural!!!

I looooove this stuff. . . it's a bit pricey, i think like $16.50? but that's actually a really good deal considering it's natural & will last you quite awhile. . . I recently ran out of my tub & have been looking for something cheaper to replace it. . . there is nothing! I'd been using the St. Ives Apricot scrub for awhile, but it's just not good!

They did recently come out w/ a new microdermabrasion one that i'm tempted to try, but my skin is so sensitive & i'm hesitant of putting unecessary chemicals on it, so i'll probably just go back to LUSH'S!!!

& as for moisturizer, i've been using Weleda's Skin Food for about 2 weeks now & so far i love it!!! It says it's for dry & rough skin, & my skin is OILY & SENSITIVE & acne prone, but it LOVES this stuff! It is REALLY thick & super GREASY & feels like it would be terrible for the skin, but it makes my skin so soft & smooth & actually diminishes my blemishes over night!!!

I have no idea how it does it, cuz i go to bed w/ my skin feeling all greasy & wake up w/ it glowing & my pimples almost entirely gone!!! It really is food for the skin!!!

Best of all, they now sell it in many Walgreens & Targets, so you don't only have to go to a health food store to get it. . . 

HTH


----------



## sweetie0716 (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks soo much for starting this thread!! I'm taking down a list of the things I am going to try as well


----------

